

Did Goldman Sachs developer steal open source software? - monkeygrinder
http://news.techworld.com/applications/3200867/did-goldman-sachs-developer-steal-open-source-software/

======
mseebach
Long story short: no-one knows what happened.

The gist: _"To the extent that the identical code was available elsewhere, he
used poor judgment taking the code from a Goldman Sachs server. To the extent
he took any altered code based on open-source code that Goldman Sachs had not
already contributed back to the project, I see no reason why this would not
run afoul of his contractual obligations to Goldman Sachs, just as would
normal proprietary code."_

One might be inclined to think, however, that it's the latter case, and this
is all a storm in a teacup over the percieved backwardness of even being able
to steal GPL code.

~~~
sokoloff
GPL doesn't require you to share the source code or changes with the world.

It only requires you to share the source with those people to whom you give
the binaries.

That's a common misunderstanding. You can take GPL code and base your entire
proprietary system around it, including making changes to it, and as long as
you only run that system (SaaS or in-house) and do not distribute the
binaries, you don't have to share the source with anyone.

